# Chargeur qui siffle sur Ibook... et vous ?



## phipounet (12 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous zé à toutes !

Ma copine a eu pour Noël un superbe Ibook 14"... Trop sympa le père noël, non ?  
Et donc, quand son portable est en charge, j'ai remarqué que le chargeur siffle un peu... Et chez vous, c'est pareil ou pas ?? Peut-être que le chargeur est défecteux ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous zé à toutes !
> 
> Ma copine a eu pour Noël un superbe Ibook 14"... Trop sympa le père noël, non ?
> Et donc, quand son portable est en charge, j'ai remarqué que le chargeur siffle un peu... Et chez vous, c'est pareil ou pas ?? Peut-être que le chargeur est défecteux ?
> ...


Sûrement car mes 2 chargeurs sont rigoureusement silencieux  ... SAV sans hésitation


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Depuis 19 mois, aucun sifflement.


----------



## phipounet (12 Mars 2006)

Ah... Et donc, vous me conseillez quoi ? Le SAV en ligne sur site d'apple ?

En tous cas, merci de vos réponses...


----------



## duracel (12 Mars 2006)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Et donc, vous me conseillez quoi ? Le SAV en ligne sur site d'apple ?
> 
> En tous cas, merci de vos réponses...



Oui tu peux les appeler, ils te diront la marche à suivre.


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Je les appellerais pour savoir ce qu'ils proposent... Parce qu'un portable sans chargeur... Vaut mieux pas en avoir besoin. S'ils sont d'accord de t'en envoyer un en te laissant renvoyer l'autre après réception, c'est tout bénéfice.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

T'as essayé une petite tape au cul? ... ça marche parfois .... comme avec les femmes


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2006)

experience  sur plusieurs ibook et chargeurs
PAS de sifflement
donc...SAV

T'inquietes pas chez Apple ils sont pas idiots,  s'ils valident l'échange ( probable) l'envoi du nouveau chargeur se fera  certainement avant la récup de l'ancien


----------



## phipounet (12 Mars 2006)

Merci de vos réponses... 
En revanche, je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne page SAV pour démander l'échange du chargeur... J'arrive pas à trouver non plus le numéro de tél ! C'est pas super clair la page "support"... :mouais: 

Si quelqu'un a un lien à m'envoyer ou le numéro...

Merci encore !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2006)

Lieu d'achat ou de résidence actuel?
et/ou si y a un contrat Applecare?


----------



## kertruc (12 Mars 2006)

Ma copine a un chargeur qui siffle aussi. C'est pas audible à son boulot, mais l'autre jour elle l'a branché dans la chambre et on l'a entendu. Il a trois ans, il marche nickel.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Ma copine a un chargeur qui siffle aussi. C'est pas audible à son boulot, mais l'autre jour elle l'a branché dans la chambre et on l'a entendu. Il a trois ans, il marche nickel.


Parfois le chargeur siffle d'admiration les filles dévêtues ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Parfois le chargeur siffle d'admiration les filles dévêtues ...


Analysons le problème
quasi inaudible au boulot
Audible dans la_ chambre de la Miss _

c'est jo qui a raison


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Analysons le problème
> quasi inaudible au boulot
> Audible dans la_ chambre de la Miss _
> 
> c'est jo qui a raison


ouais ... un petit survêtement et hop plus de bruit ... sauf un fort grognement de mécontentement .... celui de son copain!


----------



## kertruc (12 Mars 2006)

C'est clair, elle a pas intérêt à gâcher le sur-rien Aubade que je lui ai offert


----------



## bilou2612 (13 Mars 2006)

Je possede aussi un Ibook G4 et mon chargeur siffle aussi de tps en tps, ça fait un an et dem1 que je l'ai, et il fonctionne niquel et est branché sans arret quasiment


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, elle a pas intérêt à gâcher le sur-rien Aubade que je lui ai offert


A propos d'aubade ... tu connais ce widget?  

Widget aubade ...  

http://www.david-leonard.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=160&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Macoute (13 Mars 2006)

Le sifflement que tu constates est la fréquence de commutation de l'alimentation à découpage.
Il peut arriver que cette fréquence soit dans la zone audible.


----------



## phipounet (14 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Bon, apparemment, rien de grave... Vous êtes sûrs que ça ne risque pas d'endommager la batterie ? A l'occasion, je tacherai de le faire changer en allant à mon apple center...

Ciao !


----------



## darkbeno (14 Mars 2006)

Que je sache, mon chargeur de iBook ne siffle jamais, meme en presence d'une fille dévétue, par contre celui de mon ipod, lui oui. Jusqu'a aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas remarqué que ca l'endommageait... En meme temps, je le recharge tres peu avec le chargeur, je l'avoue
Mais bon, ca siffle et ca m'affole pas.


----------

